# best bait for bob sikes?



## jcollins012 (Jul 22, 2011)

im heading out with a buddy to bob sikes tonight to fish for a little bit and was wondering what would be a good bait? I typically use live pinfish and whatever else I get in my cast net while throwing it, but what is a good way to use it, near the bottom or float it under a cork? Im not too particular on what I catch, I just want to catch more than catfish


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

It all works out there. But don't forget to freeline and let the current take your bait out and away from the bridge.


----------

